
The saving grace of Apple Music? Human beings - steven
https://medium.com/@stevenlevy/what-have-they-been-smoking-at-apple-music-2c0fba900234#.oukdz4i6y
======
TheAppGuy
I agree - the human curation is great and beats Spotify (plus family sharing).
Sadly, the bugs with offline playlists are really frustrating.

